# supplementing with vitachem....



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Is it necessary to supplement with vitachem if i'm feeding white fish,krill,shrimp stuffed with CG pellets squid...?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Supplementing with VitaChem is not necessary, however it does provide key nutrients to your fish. If you are stuffing your food with pellets, I would assume that it would more than meet the nutrient requirements of your fish.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Actually , Vitachem is filled with more nutrients than lets say some Cichlid gold pellets , as it is in concentrated form. Dosing Your tank and Food with Vitachem Will Drastically improve the overall growth , and health of your fish.

Im not talking out my ass , alot of Members will vouche for me when I say that After using Vitachem and Seeing the Results it should pretty much be essential and I wouldnt ever feed my fish anything less than food with Vitachem .

Brang out some really nice browns on my Elongatus , almost like a bass very beautiful .......

It isnt necessary , But use it an The results will speak for themselves.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Jon pretty much nailed it.

It's an amazing product, I love it


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Its only been a Week and my Baby Reds Are so red and have Doubled in Size. they will be amazing looking Vibrantly colored fish one day.
Those vitamins are essential to the development of Growing Fish. the results would be incredible with fish at that size.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Can i just add it in the tank?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ofcourse . 1 Drop Per Gallon. a Cap full is 50 Drops.
I wouldnt be doing that to Large tanks though. Vitachems a tad expensive. i wouldnt dose a whole tank Bigger than 75g


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Its an excellent product. just don't waste it by pooring it in the water as they suggest because most of the nutrients taken in by the fish is through food. They just want you to use more so you buy more. Can't blame them actually. If you are feeding strictly a pure protein diet than supplements help keep them healthy. Not sure about your pellets on what they consist of but they usually are good enough if the fish eat them.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

How long do i have to let the food soak in vitachem?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

can't find vitachem anywhere. Is it sold only online?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Big Als has it, like the good doctor prescribed soak it into food dont wast it in water (unless your rolling in $$$) 
I stuff my fish fillets with Hikari cichlid bio-gold plus but will pick up some vitachem soon...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

1rhom said:


> can't find vitachem anywhere. Is it sold only online?


Yes, but you may have to check on them shipping charges to Canada. Dr Fosters has it and Marinedepot has it. My best suggestion to you is to go to your LFS and ask them to order it for you The company that makes it is Boyds.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

What about Nourish from seachem?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I just bought a bottle of nourish by seachem. Can i let the food soak in for a few hours?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Its an excellent product. just don't waste it by pooring it in the water as they suggest because most of the nutrients taken in by the fish is through food. They just want you to use more so you buy more. Can't blame them actually. If you are feeding strictly a pure protein diet than supplements help keep them healthy. Not sure about your pellets on what they consist of but they usually are good enough if the fish eat them.


That's what I wanted to say in other words.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

nourish is the way to go. Seachem is a trusted company, and it is specifically for fw fish. I soak for 30 min. But your diet is more sw fish than fw. Try to cut out all that salty stuff and feed a variety of freshwater diet. Small whole fish are better than fillet. Go to a seafood shop and get some fresh perch and freeze them first. Or whole smelt. If you do that, vitamins wouldn't even be needed. See if the seafood place will sell just the eyeballs from the fish they sell. Piranha love eyeballs. Lots of vitamins too.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

cool Ive seen and read about these supplements but never really tryde it I'm going to be ordering some online this week


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

there is boyds vitachema and seachem nourish......both have saltwater and freshwater formulas. which is better? or are they are horse a peice?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> there is boyds vitachema and seachem nourish......both have saltwater and freshwater formulas. which is better? or are they are horse a peice?


i don't think there's much of a difference between the two, if i were going to use either one, i would just buy whatever's on sale at the time.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh But there is a difference... = )

Seachem Nourish PER OUNCE

Crude Protein (minimum) 1.7%
Crude Fat (minimum) 0.2%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 0.2%
Moisture (maxiumum) 94.2%
Ash (maximum)2.0%
Iodide (minimum) 0.008 mg/g

Boyds Vitachem------ PER OUNCE

Moisture 90.1% max 
Crude Protein 21.8% min
Crude Fat 0.09% min 
Crude Fiber 2.0%
Vitamin A 5000 IU 
Vitamin B12 40 mg
Vitamin E 32 mg 
Thiamine hydrochloride 25 mg
Vitamin K 20 mg 
Vitamin C 18 mg
Vitamin B1 15 mg 
Vitamin B2 15 mg
Vitamin B6 12 mg 
Biotin 4.0 mg
L-Leucine 4.0 mg 
Lysine Monohydrochloride 3.0 mg
dl-Phenylalanine 3.0 mg 
L-Arginine hydrochloride 2.5 mg
dl-Isoleucine 2.0 mg 
Threonine 2.0 mg
L-Methionine 1.0 mg 
dl-Tryptophan 1.0 mg
L-Cystinehydrochloride monohydrate 1.0 mg 
L-Histidine hydrochloride monohydrate 1.0 mg

If your gonna waste Your money on Seachem Nourish , you might aswell Go buy some Vitachem , because as it stands Hikari Cichlid gold Pellets are Better and Cheaper than Seachem.

Cheers


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Vitachem and NLS are leading the pack


----------

